# Airbus A380 Maiden Flight



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Caught the A380 Maiden flight on Sky News at lunch time. Looked very impressive.

I wonder who has the right strategy? Airbus with the "bigger is better" or Boeing with the smaller fuel efficient strategy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Airbus are claimimg with a full passenger load the A380 will be more economical that the average family car!

I'm asuming they mean fuel wise as in mpg. I wouldn't like the servicing bills.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the A380 is massively impressive, but I think Boeing are on the biggest winner by aiming smaller long haul flights to fly direct to the airport destination rather than landing part way for refuel etc.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Boeing have just announced a month ago that they are now going to increase the size of the current 747 to take on more passengers to try and compete against the beast itself.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> I think the A380 is massively impressive, but I think Boeing are on the biggest winner by aiming smaller long haul flights to fly direct to the airport destination rather than landing part way for refuel etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...Boeing seem to have it right in my book....I hate flying but when I have to, I only want a single flight whereever the destination might be...no more connecting flights etc sounds great.


----------

